# Cooker Piezo Ignition not working.



## trackerman (Aug 16, 2005)

We have an Autotrail Tracker EKS which is fitted with a Spinflo Caprice 2040E Cooker. All was well until last week-end when we went off on a Rally and discovered that the Cooker Piezo Ignition had stopped working.

Unfortunately the Cooker handbook only mentions that the Ignition requires 12V DC, and gives no connection details, and the wiring diagram in the Autotrail handbook does not show any 12V DC connection to the Cooker. It is also impossible for me to access the back of the Cooker to inspect the wiring.

Has anyone experienced similar problems and can point me towards the possible problem?

Obviously we can live with the situation as we are able to use a "hand-held" igniter.

Stuart


----------



## trackerman (Aug 16, 2005)

Bump.


----------

